# Starting up Marine Tank 30G



## Justin (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi! New to the Forums.

I have been researching for a while now, i have a 29 gallon tank just moving from freshwater>brackish> not up to saltwater. I have a 2' GSP dont know if im going to keep him in there, ive been saving money and buying things bit by bit and just bought some figi live rock today. I am in the works of making a sump etc, buying lights, skimmer and everything. I need to know if this is good for a 29 gallon tank, like basics because im not sure what im going to put in the tank yet. 

Lighting - Aqualight H.O. T-5 Dual Lamp Fixture - 36"- 129.99
Skimmer - Coralife Super Skimmer-Needle Wheel-65 Gallon - 96.99
Sump Pump - Rio Plus 2100 Pump/Powerhead UL (675 gph) - 42.99
Figi Cured Live Rock - 45 Pounds - 225.99- 350.00
Live sand 40 pounds - 40.00-50.00

And if anyone knows how to add pictures on here let me know because i drew how i want my sump and everything and want to see what everyone thinks if it will work or not, THANKS!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have a nice plan in place. 

To add pictures, just click on the paperclip icon, located immediately next to the white smiley face icon above the writing box.

You will not have this option if you use the Quick Reply box. You have to click on the "Add New Post" link directly beneath the threads.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pic of my set up*

Hi, ive attached my picture of what i have designed for my tank set up, will this work? what am i missing? Thanks

Justin


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks good. I would recommend that you remove the filter sock from the drain line. They serve no real benefits and result in increased nitrate and phosphates. You will probably find that the sponge filter after your protein skimmer is also not needed and trap organics, resulting in the same issue.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Pasfur, Do you think the light i chose is strong enough for a FOWLR Tank?? and are the light in it the right ones to get the job done? Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A FOWLR tank has no light demands. The lighting in such a system is for personal viewing pleasure. The light you have picked I believe you will be happy with, and can also use if you upgrade your system with many coral selections.


----------

